# Good Lawyers and agents



## clarep (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi

I wonder if anyone had any names of reputable lawyers in the Paphos area who could help with company formation and also agents who specialise in long term rentals around the Papahos area?

Thanks

Clare


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

clarep said:


> Hi
> 
> I wonder if anyone had any names of reputable lawyers in the Paphos area who could help with company formation and also agents who specialise in long term rentals around the Papahos area?
> 
> ...



hi clare,

Calogirou law dealt with our company formation. We use them for all of our legal matters as they are very reliable, honest and dont charge the earth unlike some.
tel 26220808


----------



## clarep (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Veronica

Thats great - we'll get in touch with them.

Thanks for all your help with my numerous questions!!!

Clare


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

*Lawyers*

Hi Clare,
On the British High Commission (BHC) website for Cyprus there is a list of recommended lawyers. These are all solicitors who have been vetted by the BHC.

Good Luck 
Babs


----------



## clarep (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Babs

Thanks for this - I'll take a look!

Getting exciting now as coming out in October to try and sort out accom and forming a business - oh and have a look at a school for my 14yr old - lots to do !! Busy busy!

Thanks


Clare


----------

